# 3D Filme von Diggi erstellen



## der sucher (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab seit wochen und Monaten die stereo fotografie für mich gefunden.
und jetzt in anfall von bastelei eine 3d camera gebaut wer kann mir sagen mit welcher software ich die zwei filme zusammenbringe.

soll wohl eine kostenlose software geben werde aber nicht fündig.

HHHHIIIIIILLLLFFFFEEEE.


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich reicht jede Software ( siehe VideoFAQ in der Signatur ), die das Justieren der Farbkanäle und das Überlagern ermöglicht. Versuch es zB mit Jahshaka.

mfg chmee


----------



## der sucher (11. Februar 2009)

gibt es sowas auch auf deutsch


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2009)

Na klar, wenn Du zufälligerweise 1000 Euro über hast, kauf Dir After Effects.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber das was Du suchst, ist Fachsoftware, die natürlicherwiese nicht wie Sand am Meer existiert und noch weniger für Lau. Also darfst Du erstmal glücklich sein, dass es Dich nichts kostet. Wenn die Sprache ein Hindernis ist und das Erlernen und der Umgang mit der Sprache so aussichtslos, dass Du 1000 Euro ausgeben musst, dann bitte.

mfg chmee


----------



## der sucher (18. Februar 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Na klar, wenn Du zufälligerweise 1000 Euro über hast, kauf Dir After Effects.
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber das was Du suchst, ist Fachsoftware, die natürlicherwiese nicht wie Sand am Meer existiert und noch weniger für Lau. Also darfst Du erstmal glücklich sein, dass es Dich nichts kostet. Wenn die Sprache ein Hindernis ist und das Erlernen und der Umgang mit der Sprache so aussichtslos, dass Du 1000 Euro ausgeben musst, dann bitte.
> 
> mfg chmee



ganz ruhig
wer sagt den das ich nicht bereitwäre das zu infestieren ich wollte nur sicher sein das richtige zu finden

mfg frank


----------



## chmee (11. März 2009)

Ich frage mich natürlich immer, warum man das Geld ausgeben sollte, wenn es um ein Projekt geht, dass in Deinem Fall auch kostenlos realisierbar wäre.. Kein Programm bietet Dir den Drück-Hier-Rauf-Fertig!-Knopf, und After Effects ist ein schweres Stück Programm, da würde ich mal sagen, es ist sinnvoller, ein kostenloses Programm zu nehmen, Umgang mit dem Programm musst Du eh' lernen.

mfg chmee


----------



## matrixxp (3. Mai 2009)

Die Lösung lautet "Stereo Movie Maker" und "Stereo Photo Maker" Beide kostenlos, bei good old google zu finden.Ich nutze die Progis seit Jahren,einfach und gut!Mittlerweile ist es aber schon gelungen ohne extra Displays, Billen etc. den Effekt zu erzielen auf den ich seit Jahren hinarbeite...Bedeutet nun leider für mich, dass selbst die Stereoskopischen Lösungen dieser Programme nichtmehr in Frage kommen.


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2009)

> ..gelungen ohne extra Displays, Billen etc. den Effekt zu erzielen..


Erzähl mal, wie das geht / gehen soll.

mfg chmee


----------



## matrixxp (4. Mai 2009)

@chmee

http://www.inv3.com/index.html

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie der Effekt bei dir / euch ankommt?!
Das neue HD3D ?

Die Technik lässt sich glücklicherweise auch auf Animationsprogramme wie Cinema 4D anwenden, Bilder,...

Auch wenn man damit kein Imax-Feeling hat, so kommt das Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach besser als normales Filmmaterial rüber, und das ohne Hilfsmittel wie Brillen,(Auto)-Stereoskopischen Display´s etc....Perfekt.


----------



## darkframe (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,

das hat aber nichts mit 3D zu tun. Diese Adapter, genauso wie der z.B. hier (Herstellerseite hier) beschriebene Letus35-Adapter ermöglichen nur einen "Filmlook" auch mit einer normalen Videokamera. Das Bild wirkt damit eben plastischer, aber 3D ist es nicht.


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2009)

Hab mir den Link auch gerade angesehen. Nee nee, darkframe sagte es schon. Nix mit 3D, ein 35mm-Adapter. Abgesehen davon, dass sie einfach mal professionelles Licht zu stehen haben und auch wissen, wie es zu nutzen ist.

**EDIT** Noch mal genauer angeschaut. Jeder, der sich so etwas wegen eines angeblichen 3D-Effekts kauft, gehört gesteinigt. Die machen solche Versprechungen. Aber da ist nix 3D. Ich sehe überall professionelles Licht, geringe Tiefenschärfe aufgrund eines besseren Objektivs und Geldschneiderei.



> v3 is a visually compelling new imaging technology that produces enhanced depth, shape, texture


Das ist deren Hauptaussage ! 3D benutzen die als Werbemittel, obwohl es dort technisch absolut nichts zu suchen hat.

**EDIT 2** Oh Gott, habe mir die Demos angeschaut. Gleich das Erste (Teatime), kamera bewegt sich ständig, der Kameramann wackelt auf der Steadycam/Dolly. Oh je, ich hoffe, die sind bald wieder pleite.

mfg chmee


----------

